# iPhone with no Data plan concern and Qs



## TGV (Jan 11, 2009)

*iPhone with no Data plan concerns and Qs*

Hey guys, new gang member here.

Been checking this very informative board for a while now and I am finally/almost decided to jump in and get an iPhone...

I did go to several Fido and Rogers kiosks/stores yesterday (Ottawa - Gatineau) and asked them specifically how reliable was the Data block if I opt for an only voice plan without data and all of them had the same answer - "No guarantee that data won't get through"...

That made me back off and read some more about it, in some of the boards they say that it is just a scare tactic, and some say that when Apple released Firmware 2.0 or (2.2 I believe) their Data block got bypassed since the phone carriers (Rogers and Fido) decided to use a secondary gateway for data and ignored the people that asked to have data to be blocked...!

I am probably going to ask a Q that has been asked and answered several times, but those sales reps weren't technical and specific.

How safe is it guys if I buy the iPhone and ask to have data blocked before even opening the box and using the phone, do you think it is 100% safe and reliable, or I may still be charged for data?

The second question is concerning overseas use, if I get a plan with no data and travel overseas and pop in a local carrier's SIM (after unlocking the phone using YellowSnow), there shouldn't be any roaming charges for data, right?

I know that some of my Qs may sound plain silly, but I would rather ask than get a nice surprise in one of my future phone bills  

Thanks for sharing your thoughts guys.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

> How safe is it guys if I buy the iPhone and ask to have data blocked before even opening the box and using the phone, do you think it is 100% safe and reliable, or I may still be charged for data?
> 
> The second question is concerning overseas use, if I get a plan with no data and travel overseas and pop in a local carrier's SIM (after unlocking the phone using YellowSnow), there shouldn't be any roaming charges for data, right?


1) Yes, it is a complete scare tactic by Rogers/Fido. They will make you sign this big contract that says if there is data leackage then you are responsible. They are just trying to scare you into getting a data package. I had my iPhone for 3 months with data blocked from Rogers after I phoned in and asked for it to be completely blocked. I never received any data bills. Remember that you must phone in to Rogers/Fido and ask them to block the data service from their end. Your 3G symbol will disappear from the top of your iPhone screen and your phone will have no access to the data network. It is a good idea to record the phone call you have with the Rogers/Fido CSR for if the case ever arises where they charge you for data you can replay to them the recording of you with their CSR explicity requesting a data block. This removes your responsibility for the data charges. That said, it won't happen. Just a note, don't even turn the phone on until you've called in and cancelled the data or it will cost you $2.34 cents in data just for the phone to start up 

2) If you have a SIM card in from a foreign carrier in their country then your phone has absolutely no connection to Rogers wahtsoever. 

Hope it helps. 

Would a moderator please make this a sticky. We answer this question three to four times a month, easily.


----------



## SeeB (Jun 30, 2008)

I confirm me too..

I have my iPhone 3G for now 5 months with data blocked from Fido, and I NEVER receive a bill for any type of data. 

For the data in other contry, I have been to USA this summer with my iPhone, and the data was still blocked! 

Hope this help you, get an iPhone it's a wonderfull phone you'll like it!


----------



## TGV (Jan 11, 2009)

Adrian. said:


> 1) Yes, it is a complete scare tactic by Rogers/Fido. They will make you sign this big contract that says if there is data leackage then you are responsible. They are just trying to scare you into getting a data package. I had my iPhone for 3 months with data blocked from Rogers after I phoned in and asked for it to be completely blocked. I never received any data bills. Remember that you must phone in to Rogers/Fido and ask them to block the data service from their end. Your 3G symbol will disappear from the top of your iPhone screen and your phone will have no access to the data network. It is a good idea to record the phone call you have with the Rogers/Fido CSR for if the case ever arises where they charge you for data you can replay to them the recording of you with their CSR explicity requesting a data block. This removes your responsibility for the data charges. That said, it won't happen. Just a note, don't even turn the phone on until you've called in and cancelled the data or it will cost you $2.34 cents in data just for the phone to start up
> 
> 2) If you have a SIM card in from a foreign carrier in their country then your phone has absolutely no connection to Rogers wahtsoever.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much Adrian for taking the time to respond.
So, if I understand correctly and to recap;

1- Data going through after specifically requesting to have all data blocked is nothing but nonsense even after upgrading to a new Apple iPhone firmwares,etc...

2- Roaming charges when overseas are not applicable as long as Rogers/Fido SIM cards are not being used with the iPhone.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

TGV said:


> Thank you very much Adrian for taking the time to respond.
> So, if I understand correctly and to recap;
> 
> 1- Data going through after specifically requesting to have all data blocked is nothing but nonsense even after upgrading to a new Apple iPhone firmwares,etc...
> ...


1) Yes, the data is not blocked on the iPhone but from Rogers' or Fido's communcations servers. That is, your phone just does not have access to the data network frequencies. There is no way it can access the data. If there is no 3G or E symbol at the top of the screen then there can be no data leakage. If you ever see that symbol then immediately turn your phone off and call your service provider because something has happened on their end. 

2) Exactly. The only connection my unlocked iPhone 3G has to Rogers is the SIM card, once I exchange it for my Telcel SIM card in Mexico then I am using that service. 

No problem, I am sure you will relay some good information to others on ehMac or else at some point. 

Cheers mate.


----------



## weezertom (Apr 22, 2008)

On the Rogers and Fido website it costs 199 for an 8 gig iphone on a 3 year term and 299 for a 16 gig iphone on a 3 year term. I'm assuming that is with a data contract. How much would an iphone cost if I bought it from them but only signed up for a voice plan?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

weezertom said:


> On the Rogers and Fido website it costs 199 for an 8 gig iphone on a 3 year term and 299 for a 16 gig iphone on a 3 year term. I'm assuming that is with a data contract. How much would an iphone cost if I bought it from them but only signed up for a voice plan?


The same. The data plan is optional (though they will not -- at first -- own up to this).


----------



## MrsMime (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm pretty disgusted by Fido and Rogers' sneakiness regarding the whole iPhone situation. You have to go to great lengths to not get surprise footlong bills and they have all these "secret options" that they don't "own up to at first" and you need to be really specific with. They don't do this with other smartphones. Jerks..



Adrian. said:


> I had my iPhone for 3 months with data blocked from Rogers after I phoned in and asked for it to be completely blocked. I never received any data bills.


Wait, that sounds scary: there's two different options? Having data blocked, and having it COMPLETELY blocked!? Those are separate?! :yikes:


----------



## weezertom (Apr 22, 2008)

chas_m said:


> The same. The data plan is optional (though they will not -- at first -- own up to this).


So you're saying I can go in to rogers tomorrow and pay 199 plus tax for an iphone and just get an 18.95 epp plan??
If i could do that my wife would be very happy.. :clap:


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

weezertom said:


> So you're saying I can go in to rogers tomorrow and pay 199 plus tax for an iphone and just get an 18.95 epp plan??
> If i could do that my wife would be very happy.. :clap:


No. If the cost of your monthly plan is less than $30 the up front cost for the iPhone is $249 and $349 (8GB and 16GB respectivly)...

Whyvare there new threads on this subject??! There are at least 100 threads on this matter already!! Please, search before you post!!!!


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

An iPhone with a data block is basically an iPod Touch with a cellphone built in. In fact, you might want to consider an iPod Touch with a cheap cellphone as an alternative. Way cheaper in the long run.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

MrsMime said:


> I'm pretty disgusted by Fido and Rogers' sneakiness regarding the whole iPhone situation. You have to go to great lengths to not get surprise footlong bills and they have all these "secret options" that they don't "own up to at first" and you need to be really specific with. They don't do this with other smartphones. Jerks..
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, that sounds scary: there's two different options? Having data blocked, and having it COMPLETELY blocked!? Those are separate?! :yikes:


No, if you have data blocked then you have it blocked. That's it.


----------



## TGV (Jan 11, 2009)

SeeB said:


> I confirm me too..
> 
> I have my iPhone 3G for now 5 months with data blocked from Fido, and I NEVER receive a bill for any type of data.
> 
> ...


Thank you SeeB for your input.
Just had a question regarding your trip to the U.S, so basically you were still using Rogers' SIM card and didn't get charged for data?


----------



## TGV (Jan 11, 2009)

G-Mo said:


> No. If the cost of your monthly plan is less than $30 the up front cost for the iPhone is $249 and $349 (8GB and 16GB respectivly)...
> 
> Whyvare there new threads on this subject??! There are at least 100 threads on this matter already!! Please, search before you post!!!!


What if you go with a 30$ plan or up and then change it the next day or billing cycle?
Do U think they will still charge you that 50$ extra on top of the 199$/299$ iPhone purchase price?


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

TGV said:


> What if you go with a 30$ plan or up and then change it the next day or billing cycle?
> *Do U think they will still charge you that 50$ extra on top of the 199$/299$ iPhone purchase price?*


Yes.


----------



## MrsMime (Sep 8, 2008)

This may be the stupidest question asked so far in the thread, but I'm curious: Do they charge you to block data? Not monthly, of course, but is there a one-time data cancellation fee or something? Just seems like something they'd pull..


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

MrsMime said:


> This may be the stupidest question asked so far in the thread, but I'm curious: Do they charge you to block data? Not monthly, of course, but is there a one-time data cancellation fee or something? Just seems like something they'd pull..


There's no data cancellation fee unless you signed up for a 3 year data contract and then wanted to cancel it.

If you don't take data and ask them to block data there is no charge!!


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

G-Mo said:


> There's no data cancellation fee unless you signed up for a 3 year data contract and then wanted to cancel it.
> 
> If you don't take data and ask them to block data there is no charge!!


I would like to say as someone who had data blocked on my iPhone and now have data that the phone shines with data and you will find a wonder of uses with mobile internet. 

There is a data plan that is $30 for 10,000 txts, CID, VVM and 500 MB of data. Consider that you pay $15 for 2,500 txts, VVM and CD, it makes 500 MB (which is plenty of data) only $15 bucks. My bill is about $60 a month after all is said and done. Again I am not pressuring, just saying that there is this fantastic offer.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

MrsMime said:


> This may be the stupidest question asked so far in the thread, but I'm curious: Do they charge you to block data? Not monthly, of course, but is there a one-time data cancellation fee or something? Just seems like something they'd pull..



That's not a dumb question at all! I asked Rogers to block data on my 1st gen iPhone and I never was charged a fee for this. It's been about a year since my request and so far it has worked well...I've yet to see any unexpected data charges on my bill.


----------



## MrsMime (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks!

That's good, because really the only thing I'm worried about when it comes to the iPhone is the surprise fees and Rogers/Fido horror stories. But this thread has put me at ease.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

What's the point of an iPhone without data? I'd much rather have data and no phone plan as I rarely use a phone, but that is impossible. For me an iPod touch and pay as you go phone made much more sense.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

andreww said:


> What's the point of an iPhone without data? I'd much rather have data and no phone plan as I rarely use a phone, but that is impossible. For me an iPod touch and pay as you go phone made much more sense.


So you don't have to have two devices in your pocket.


----------



## zurich (Nov 26, 2004)

For the first few months I had an iPhone without data. I was living up at York U and just figured I'd use WiFi all the time, but for some freak reason the York U WiFi (and ResNet) wouldn't allow IMAP access to Gmail. It was incredibly annoying and basically just turned my iPhone into an expensive text messaging device.

Once the $30 value pack came out with 500 megs data plus call display, visual voice mail, 2500 texts, etc. I finally bit. My iPhone is now five times the device it was before, and all for a measly $15 more per month. Regarding data concerns, I came close to maxing 500 megs last month, but that included a lot of vacation / downtime which meant more time on the iPhone than usual.


----------



## MrsMime (Sep 8, 2008)

Adrian. said:


> So you don't have to have two devices in your pocket.


Basically why I'm springing for it.
My iPod is always in my car attatched to my iTrip; it's basically my stereo. And my current cell phone is biting the dust. I want to keep my iPod there, also so my wife can use it. This way I'll have my tunes, and my cell phone, all in one place. Also, let's face it, it's delicious.  And if/when I do decide to go for data, I can have my mail with me all the time as well, which is great.


----------



## itrocks4u (Jan 18, 2009)

*'E' symbol*

Hi, 

Please correct me if I'm wrong. I have both 3G and Edge (through Boss Prefs) turned off on my phone. When my phone is locked or i'm somewhere outside the WIFI access, I still get the 'E' next to 'Fido'. But if i try opening safari, it does not connect. Itunes, maps, app store or any application requiring internet does not work. Basically NO internet works on my phone unless there is WIFI. 

I'm assuming it's okay to have the 'E' symbol and is Fido trying one of their cheap tricks again?

I made sure I have ALL 3 blocks on it which includes 3G, EDGE and WAP or that's what they told me...

Can anyone please confirm the 'E' symbol?


----------



## MrsMime (Sep 8, 2008)

The "E" symbol you're seeing stands for your Edge connection (internet). This means that you're connected to an Edge network. I've heard that it shows up even if you're not connected, though, but you should call Fido and double check to make sure that they totally blocked everything.


----------



## itrocks4u (Jan 18, 2009)

does it show in your case (assuming you hve Edge blocked)?

Cause I asked Fido, they said its blocked and I turned it off as well but the symbol still shows.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

itrocks4u said:


> does it show in your case (assuming you hve Edge blocked)?
> 
> Cause I asked Fido, they said its blocked and I turned it off as well but the symbol still shows.


No, I had my iPhone blocked and I never had a 3G or E symbol appear. Turn off your phone IMMEDIATELY and phone Fido and ask for "iPhone Technical Support." They can help you.


----------



## itrocks4u (Jan 18, 2009)

Adrian. said:


> No, I had my iPhone blocked and I never had a 3G or E symbol appear. Turn off your phone IMMEDIATELY and phone Fido and ask for "iPhone Technical Support." They can help you.


Can somebody PLEASE confirm this?

I have read at a few places that E does not go away. including this thread here: http://www.ehmac.ca/ipod-itunes-iph...still-showing-even-though-i-blocked-data.html

And I can't access anything when WIFI is not working.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

itrocks4u said:


> Can somebody PLEASE confirm this?
> 
> I have read at a few places that E does not go away. including this thread here: http://www.ehmac.ca/ipod-itunes-iph...still-showing-even-though-i-blocked-data.html
> 
> And I can't access anything when WIFI is not working.


Fido should have blocked the service from their servers. That means that your device should even be able to receive the signal frequency (it doesn't know it exists) and therefore should not even be showing the E or 3G symbols.

Phone them.


----------



## itrocks4u (Jan 18, 2009)

Adrian, I'll call them in the morning and see what they say..

two questions:

i) if i'm using EDGE i should see the usage showing 'kbs' sent and recieved, correct?

ii) if I can't access anything without WIFI, should i assume i'm okay?


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

I know for a fact I had data successfully blocked from my first gen iPhone, and the "E" symbol never went away.


----------



## itrocks4u (Jan 18, 2009)

itrocks4u said:


> Adrian, I'll call them in the morning and see what they say..
> 
> two questions:
> 
> ...



Ok I called them in the morning and told them I want to talk to "Iphone Technical Support". The CSR said she cannot connect me since i'm on the phone. Then I mentioned how I still see the E and I was told I should not be seeing it. She puts me on hold and then tells me she took two of the blocks OFF my account since they counter-act with the iphone block (there is ONLY one iphone block)? 

She told me to power off, back on and wait 2 hours after which I should not see the E. let's see how right she was...


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

i) if i'm using EDGE i should see the usage showing 'kbs' sent and recieved, correct?

ii) if I can't access anything without WIFI, should i assume i'm okay?

You should not being any kbs being sent or received at all. But that metre is not that accurate nor official. 

Well yes, but you don't want to be taking any chances. Remember 5 cents/ KB, average webpage is a couple MB and 1 MB = 1000 KBS....gets expensive quickly.


----------



## itrocks4u (Jan 18, 2009)

ok two hours after and I still see "E"

ARGH!!!


----------



## itrocks4u (Jan 18, 2009)

Adrian, I believe if you have rogers, the E sign goes away..but with Fido, the E sign is always there...


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

itrocks4u said:


> Adrian, I believe if you have rogers, the E sign goes away..but with Fido, the E sign is always there...


I was on Fido!


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

The E is there always, it's Edge, that is what you will use for phone calls. You can turn off Edge but you will notice a severe drop in quality.
But the E won't go anywhere unless you either turn it off with a jailbroken iphone, or tell them to block calls too.


----------



## TGV (Jan 11, 2009)

*iPhone finally purchased*

Guys,

Just wanted to give an update and provide some information for potential future iPhone users who may read this forum's thread.

First, I finally got my 3g iPhone (couldn't resist the temptation anymore!).

I got it on Friday, and went with a 3 years contract (of course) with Fido.

Plan = 25$ plan.

Did request to have all data blocked and the salesman did relay that information on the phone to the Fido rep, and I have been told to wait for 2 hours before using the phone...

I asked to leave the iPhone box sealed and not to not mess with it, and informed them that I will set it up myself once gone home.

By the time I arrived home it was around 21:xx, called Fido customer service to confirm once again that the data was blocked.

Fido's customer service help desk closes at 21:00 EST, so no luck to confirm that night.

Left the phone in its sealed box (very tough to resist...), if I did open it I would have used it .

Next morning, called Fido and chosen the option for "*Technical Support*" after choosing prior options that were kind of iPhone related.

Got an awesome and very helpful tech support girlie, who knew exactly what I wanted to accomplish in terms of Data blockage.

Upon her double checking my account, she did find out that there were so many blocks that were applied on my account, and many were overriding each other.

She made the proper data blocks in effect and informed me that the changes will take effect immediately, and there was no need to wait for an hour or 2 to start using the phone.

Here's some other things that I did confirm with her;

1- If the service provider applies the proper data blocks, then there's no need to change the APN details or anything at all for that matter.

2- 3G and Edge icons will always show, but no data will be transmitted to the phone, but she provided me with the steps to disable 3G - I did disable the 3G option under the iPhone's network settings) and the icon is no longer there. On a side note, she did inform me that they had several reports about people getting a better phone signal once disabling the 3G antenna (in some other forums the opposite was stated, so test and see for yourself).

3- She suggested to disable the "Data Roaming" option as well under the same Network settings area when I did inform her that I do travel frequently.

4- She did confirm that no iPhone firmware update will overwrite the data block that she applied on my account since the firmware updates are local to my phone...

5- She assured me that no data should/will get through after the data block that she did apply to my account. Furthermore, she stated that any data charges if there will be any on my phone bill(s) will be reversed.

I thanked her for her valuable input and help, asked for the reference number of the phone conversation before ending the call.

Only then, that I opened my iPhone's box and started using the phone.

First things I did were to disable the 3G and the Data roaming options.

Didn't jailbreak the phone or modify my APN settings, and since Saturday I have been using the phone regularly and checking my data usage, and it is at 0 bytes for both, sent and received.

Before connecting to any Wi-Fi networks I tested all the default apps that communicate with the Internet, and none worked (it will give you an error, about not being subscribed to a data plan or something like that).

The phone is very solid and very useful to say the least.

Next step, look for a case and a docking cradle, since the phone only comes with the sync/charge cable.

I hope this information will help undecided future iPhone users. If it weren't for all the forums out there, and the existing one (ehMac's) and the valuable contributions from all its members I wouldn't have had a smooth and great purchase and user experience.

Just wanted to give something back.

Enjoy your iPhone!


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

Yea, like anyone on here ever uses search, considering this was covered ad nauseum in posts since july.


----------



## Rogers (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi TGV,

I'm glad you finally got the straight answer. I don't know how the whole blocking the data on the iPhone became a huge mystical thing... well I do know. But I'm glad that the whole cloud is slowly lifting. Enjoy your new iPhone!


----------



## TGV (Jan 11, 2009)

Rogers said:


> Hi TGV,
> 
> I'm glad you finally got the straight answer. I don't know how the whole blocking the data on the iPhone became a huge mystical thing... well I do know. But I'm glad that the whole cloud is slowly lifting. Enjoy your new iPhone!


Thank you, Rogers!


----------

